# too much co2?



## dirtyshawa (May 15, 2008)

i just read the thread with the homemade co2 generator and i was wondering if u can give your plants to much co2. i'm thinking of making the 2litre version without the hose, putting my plants in the closet uncap the botlle and close the door releasing all of the co2 and repeating every night of flowering. thoughts on this idea would be much appreciated this is my first grow.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 16, 2008)

You can give them too much co2. I don't think a small generator will do it though. You should see pretty quick if your ladies really take off or they start to fade a bit. Co2 has always had an almost immediate effect for me.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 16, 2008)

thanks for the info picasso, i'll monitor their response once i implement my plan. good looking


----------



## Picasso345 (May 16, 2008)

Good luck. I think you are going to be pleased.


----------



## aqueous (May 16, 2008)

How can they have too much co2. Isnt that like us having too much oxygen? I didnt think that was possible


----------



## Florida Girl (May 16, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i just read the thread with the homemade co2 generator and i was wondering if u can give your plants to much co2. i'm thinking of making the 2litre version without the hose, putting my plants in the closet uncap the botlle and close the door releasing all of the co2 and repeating every night of flowering. thoughts on this idea would be much appreciated this is my first grow.


LOL... your room is going to smell like a big stinking pile of rotten eggs


----------



## Picasso345 (May 16, 2008)

aqueous said:


> How can they have too much co2. Isnt that like us having too much oxygen? I didnt think that was possible


No it isn't like that at all. I don't have time right now to explain to you, but suffice it to say there is a reason we don't grow plants in pure co2.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 16, 2008)

lol, very funny floridagirl, and picasso please doo explain when you get a chance. aqueas, i thought i read something like what your saying years ago can't remember had to be at least 5lbs ago. if anyone has some info on this topic do tell.


----------



## Budsworth (May 16, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i just read the thread with the homemade co2 generator and i was wondering if u can give your plants to much co2. i'm thinking of making the 2litre version without the hose, putting my plants in the closet uncap the botlle and close the door releasing all of the co2 and repeating every night of flowering. thoughts on this idea would be much appreciated this is my first grow.


It won't do you any good to release co2 at night if your lights aren't on.


----------



## OneCanSam (May 16, 2008)

aqueous said:


> How can they have too much co2. Isnt that like us having too much oxygen? I didnt think that was possible


It's possible, especially with people using the sugar and yeast 2 liter coke bottle method that have the aquarium tubing right on top or very close to the plants. Like anything else, to much c02, neg ions or ozone in close proximity to the foliage can cause leaf necrosis.

One tip is to keep the aquarium tubing (if he's using aquarium tubing) from not emitting the co2 directly onto the foliage as c02 necrosis can occur. My last grow I bought two kilos of live yeast, pounds of sugar and the coke bottles/ I was tired of shlepping my 20lb co2 tank to get filled, although to produce the same amount of c02 with the yeast/sugar is a fair bit of work in itself. The biggest problem is using to much yeast and sugar per bottle, the chemical reaction can cause the mix to overflow the bottle after shaken, and the reaction continues. 

All I did was use several bottles and use less yeast and sugar per bottle. For delivery, I used my high wall mounted oscillating fans and ran the aquarium tubing to the rear of each fan, since the c02 is heavier than air, the fan should be higher than the canopy. In my last grow, I finished from seed to harvest in 62 days. I used almost the entire 2 kilos of live yeast as I changed the mixture every three days for max co2. Problem is max =night and day as you cannot control the reaction, but to much c02 at night is just wasted c02 as they cannot use it at night.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 16, 2008)

buds worth your a life saver, good looking. i watched that green guy's youtube video and thought he was using the co2 cannister when the lights were off, i must of been mistaken. onecan, i always like it when people speak with confidence and intelligence and the shit your saying makes sense to me. all the information i've received has been cataloged into my mental rolodex. it's funny i blow between a half to a ounce a day and can have short term memory loss but, i know that somewhere in my brain information is stored and seems to pop right back up when i need it. thanks again


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 16, 2008)

Yup co2 only when lights are on and you want higher temps of 80-85 F..To get the benfits you need to keep co2 ppm levels around 1200-1500 ppm at all times and do a complete room air exchange every 2 hours minimal. Have the room air exchanged so all the old air leaves and fresh air comes in about 10 minutes before a fresh co2 fill then use dampers to close off the vents so the co2 stays in the grow area.Dont stay in the grow room with the correcdt 1200-1500 ppms as it can make you sick.Co2 is heavier then air and will fall so have a fan down low sucking air from the floor and recirculating it back up into the air so its used.The 2 liter bottle will kinda work if you use 3 or more for a small grow box like no more then 4x4x4 max and you have to keep them fresh and stir a few times a day. under 1000ppm your just wasting time as you wont get what your after.remeber you have to excahnge the air still with co2 and yes you can have to much co2 and choke your plants to death


----------

